# to call / shout



## ThomasK

Do you have one verb for both in your language? Or what are the two main verbs for* (1) calling someone to you *(by making noise with your voice ;-) and for (*2) shouting *(just for pain, or in order to express feelings)? I suppose the Latin equivalents would be _appellare _and _clamare_... 

We do: we have *roepen*, as in
 1 - Ik roep hem bij mij [I call him to me]
 2 - Ik roep luid (het uit) [I shout (it out) loud/aloud (?)]

I think: 
 - English : call vs. shout
 - French: appeler vs. crier


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese:

yob-u (to call) vs sakeb-u(to shout)

watashi wa kare ni yobikaketa. (I called him)
_watashi:I(personal pronoun), wa(topic marker), kare.ni(dat. him), yobikaketa(yobi-, to call, -kake-:aux. direction for the action or something, -ta: past tense)_

watashi wa ookina koe de sakebi dashita. (I began shouting in loud voice)
_ookina(loud, big), koe-de(ins. with(by) voices), sakebidashita(sakebi-, to shout, -dashi-:aux. start, begin, -ta: past tense)_


----------



## ThomasK

Great information. Do you have "cultural words" based on calling in Japanese (containing _watashi _for example)? 

As for "cultural words", I am thinking of other meanings of_ to call_ in English, _appeler _in French: 
 (a) *to be called Hank* (to have that name) [no _roepen _in Dutch, only _noemen_, naming]
 (b) *to call by phone [*not in Dutch we say 'bellen', referring to the bell sound]
 (c) French : *faire un appel *(ENG make an appeal) [Dutch: _beroep_]
There is also:
 (d)* irrevocable *in French and English [onherroepelijk in Dutch]
 (e) *vocation *in FRE/ENG [_roeping _in Dutch]


----------



## Dymn

In Catalan we do have an only verb for both. I include some of the definitions you have added:

1. *cridar*: _Crida el teu amic _"Call your friend" (by your voice)
2. _*cridar*_: _Vaig començar a cridar fort _"I began shouting loudly"
3. _*dir-se*_: _Em dic Hank _"I'm called Hank"
4. _*trucar, telefonar *_(less common): _Truca-li ara mateix_ "Call him right now" (by phone)

In Spanish:

1. _*llamar*_: _Llama a tu amigo_
2. _*gritar*_: _Empecé a gritar fuerte_
3. _*llamarse*_: _Me llamo Hank_
4. _*llamar*_: _Llámale ahora mismo _


----------



## ThomasK

Diamant7 said:


> In Spanish:
> 
> 1. _*llamar*_: _Llama a tu amigo_
> 2. _*gritar*_: _Empecé a gritar fuerte_
> 3. _*llamarse*_: _Me llamo Hank_
> 4. _*llamar*_: _Llámale ahora mismo _


 I suppose there is a link with _chiamare _in Italian, but I am not so sure of how broad the meaning is...

How about _irrevocable/ vocation_? Do you have specific Catalan/ Spanish words for those?


----------



## Armas

Finnish

1 kutsua = to call
2 huutaa = to shout

It is possible to use huutaa in the meaning 1.

Other meanings of kutsua include
-to call: Häntä kutsutaan Hankiksi = He is called Hank
-to invite: Kutsuin naapurit kylään = I invited the neighbors for a visit
-alluring, tempting: kutsuva hymy = Alluring smile
Nouns
-kutsumus = vocation
-kutsunnat = levy, draft (into military service), it is an event where all the 18-year-old males are called

And huutaa
-to bid or buy at an auction: Huusin 500 eurolla maalauksen = I bought a painting at an auction for 500 euros (lit. I shouted a painting for 500 euros)
-to need, demand: Talo huutaa remonttia = The house shouts for a renovation
-(causative) to proclaim: Vespasianus huudatti itsensä keisariksi = Vespasian made himself to be proclaimed emperor (lit. made himself to be shouted emperor, this word is used when a general or such is proclaimed emperor by his troops)
Nouns
-huutokauppa = auction (lit. shout-market)
-huutomerkki = exclamation mark
-huutolainen = an orphan or a disabled, sickly or elderly person given to the lowest bidder (in the 19th and early 20th century Finland and Sweden)


----------



## bibax

Czech:
1. *vol-a-ti* = to call, Lat. _voc-a-re_ (rather than _appellare_);

many prefixed forms: zavolati, obvolati, svolati (to convene), přivolati (_ad-vocare_), předvolati (to call sb to the stand, Lat. _citare_ = to cite, to summon), odvolati (to recant), odvolati se (to appeal to a higher court), vyvolati k tabuli = to call a pupil to the blackboard, etc.

povolání = vocation (job as a vocation);
provolání = proclamation, manifesto;
neodvolatelný = irrevocable;
More here.

2. *krič-e-ti* (e.g. bolestí) = to shout (from pain), Lat. _clam-a-re_;

vykřičník! = exclamation mark;
vykřičený = (lit. out-shouted) disreputable; vykřičený dům = house of ill-fame, brothel;
...

Czech (unlike Slovak) uses *jmenovati se* (= _se nominare_, jméno = _nomen_) instead of *volati se* (= _se vocare, se appellare_): Jmenuje se Hank (He is called Hank). Slovak uses *volať sa*: Volá sa Hank.


----------



## ThomasK

I had made a mistake indeed: _appell*ere*_; not -*are*. >But you might be right that _vocare _is the translation of call in Latin, but I did find _appellere _as referring to something like calling too. 

(In the meantime I remember that _name _and _fame_ might be related with this topic too, but I'll leave it up to the Foreros whether they refer to that aspect as well...)


----------



## bibax

No, _app*é*llere_ is another verb (to drive to, to put ashore at), cf. to propel > propeller (Lat. propulsor).

_Appell*ā*re_ is correct, it means to appeal, e.g. _deos _(the gods) _appellare_, _senatum appellare_; also to adress as: _linguā nostrā Galli appellantur_ = in our language they are called the Gauls;


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

To call someone:

(A) *«Καλώ»* [kaˈlo] --> _to call, call someone by name, summon, name, communicate by the phone_ < Classical v. *«καλέω/καλῶ» kăléō* (uncontracted)/ *kălô* (contracted) --> _to call, call by name, name, summon_ (PIE *klh₁- _to call_ cf Skt. उषःकल (uṣaḥ_kala_ lit. _dawn-calling_, the rooster; Hitt. kališš-/kalliš- _to summon_; Lat. clāmāre).

(B)* «Φωνάζω»* [foˈnazo] (trans.) < Classical denominative v. *«φωνέω/φωνῶ» pʰōnéō* (uncontracted)/ *pʰōnô* (contracted), Homeric *«φωνάω/φωνῶ» pʰōnáō* (uncontracted)/ *pʰōnô* --> _to sound, raise one's voice_ < Classical fem. noun *«φωνὴ» pʰōnḕ* --> _sound of humans and animals, tone, voice, pronunciation, discourse, speech, uttering_ (PIE *bʰoh₂-neh₂- _to say, voice, sound_ cf Proto-Germanic *bōniz, _supplication_ > Eng. boon, bee (contest, gathering), Isl. bón, Nor. bønn, Swe. bön, D. bøn).

(A) and (B) are used interchangeably.

To shout:

(1) *«Ουρλιάζω»* [urˈʎazo] < Byz. Gr. v. *«οὐριάζω» ouriázō*, probably a borrowing from Late Latin: urulāre --> _to scream, yell_.

(2) *«Ωρύομαι»* [oˈɾi.ome] < Classical deponent v. *«ὠρύομαι» ōrúŏmai* --> _to howl, cry, wail_ (PIE *h₃reuH- _to howl, roar_ cf Skt. रौति (rauti), _to cry aloud_; Av. uruuan̩t- _roaring_; Lat. rūmor, _noise, rustle_).

(1) is ordinary language, (2) is formal almost bookish.


----------



## ThomasK

One question, Apmoy: can you use any of those in derivations (or compounds), as in 'irrevocable', 'fame', 'to call/ to be called', 'exclamation', 'proclaim'?


----------



## Dymn

ThomasK said:


> How about _irrevocable/ vocation_? Do you have specific Catalan/ Spanish words for those?


Yes, I left those because they are Latin borrowings reluctant to change which show little variation among Anglo-Romance languages:
ca: _irrevocable, vocació_
es: _irrevocable, vocación_


----------



## 810senior

ThomasK said:


> Great information. Do you have "cultural words" based on calling in Japanese (containing _watashi _for example)?



The least I'm able to think about...

as for _yobu
yobu_: to call
_A to yobareru_: to be called A
_yobirin_: a doorbell(a bell for calling)
yobidashi: a summons(being calling)
_denwa suru_, _denwa wo kakeru_: to call by telephone(make a telephone/hang up a phone)

as for _sakebu
sakebu_: to shout, to call for, push for, to insist on (something)
_otakebi_: a shout
koe wo haru, koe wo hariageru:to shout, to yell (to strain (up) one's voice)


----------



## ThomasK

@D7: thanks, I am a very wishful thinker, that's why I asked. 
@810Sr: just wondering 
- do you associate _yobu _with calling as shouting somehow? 
- could you analyse the two phone call expressions? 
- _sakebu_: is like demanding, isn't it, but while shouting? 
- is _har- _the common root in the last line? 
Could I have the transcriptions in Japanese for the roots in #13 and the sentences in #2? (THanks a lot !)


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> One question, Apmoy: can you use any of those in derivations (or compounds), as in 'irrevocable', 'fame', 'to call/ to be called', 'exclamation', 'proclaim'?


Yes we can:

Irrevocable: Adj. *«αμετάκλητος»* [ameˈtaklitos] or *«ανέκκλητος»* [aˈneklitos]; the *«-κλητος»* [-klitos] part is the combinatory form (often second part in compounds) of the adj. *«κλητός»* [kliˈtos] --> _called, invited, welcomed_ < v. *«καλώ»* [kaˈlo] (see my previous post).

Fame: Fem. noun *«φήμη»* [ˈfimi] < Classical fem. deverbal noun *«φήμη» pʰḗmē* (Doric & Aeolic var. *«φάμα» pʰámā*) --> _quotation, enunciation, rumour, reputation, fame, speech_ < Classical v. *«φημὶ» pʰēmì* --> _to say, explain, argue_ from the same root with the MoGr v. *«φωνάζω»* and the noun *«φωνὴ»* (see my previous post).

To be called: *«Καλούμαι» *[kaˈlume] (1st p. sing. present ind.) the mediopassive form of the active *«καλώ»*.

Exclamation:
(i) Fem. noun *«αναφώνηση»* [anaˈfonisi] < Classical deverbal 3rd declension fem. noun *«ἀναφώνησις» ănăpʰṓnēsis* (verb *«ἀναφωνέω/ἀναφωνῶ»** ănăpʰōnéō* (uncontracted)/ *ănăpʰōnô* (contracted), ultimately from *«φωνὴ»*.

(ii) Neut. noun *«επιφώνημα»* [epiˈfonima] < Classical deverbal neut. noun *«ἐπιφώνημα» ĕpĭpʰṓnēmă* < Classical v. *«ἐπιφωνέω/ἐπιφωνῶ»** ĕpĭpʰōnéō* (uncontracted)/ *ĕpĭpʰōnô* (contracted), ultimately from *«φωνὴ»*.
Neither is used to describe the exclamation mark.

Proclaim: *«Αναφωνώ»* [anafoˈno] < Classical v. *«ἀναφωνέω/ἀναφωνῶ»** ănăpʰōnéō* (uncontracted)/ *ănăpʰōnô* (contracted)


----------



## ger4

In German, most of these expressions are 'built around' the verb _rufen_:
(1) I call him to me - _Ich rufe ihn zu mir_
(2) I shout it out laut - _Ich rufe (etwas) laut aus _(_aus- _- seperable prefix), or (louder) - _ich __brülle__, ich schreie _(_brüllen, schreien_ - to scream, to shout)
(a) He is  called Hank - _Er heißt Hank_ (_heißen_ - to be called, to 'have been given a name')
(b) She calls him up (by phone) - _Sie ruft ihn an_ (_sie _- she, _ihn_ - him, _an -_ seperable prefix; the telephone is normally implied)
(c) to make an appeal - _Berufung einlegen_ (_Be_- prefix, often expressing transitivity, _-ung_ - derivational suffix, _ein-_ seperable prefix, _legen _- to lay)
(d) irrevocable - _unwiderruflich_ (_un- _- negating prefix, _wider-_ -against, counter, contra, _-lich _- adjective suffix)
(e) vocation - _Beruf_ (meaning profession or job), _Berufung_ (more similar to 'calling' in a religious or philosophical sense)


----------



## Messquito

In Chinese:
Call: 叫、呼喚、喚
I call him moron. 我叫他白癡
Shout: 叫、喊叫、喊
I shout it out loud. 我大聲叫出來


----------



## ThomasK

I suppose you are using the same symbol in both. Would the basic concept be shouting?

But then: do you use those characters in words such as 'an appeal', 'to call by phone', others?

@holger: interesting to see that your _rufen_ is so frequent. Had not thought of that...


----------



## 810senior

ThomasK said:


> @810Sr: just wondering
> - do you associate _yobu _with calling as shouting somehow?
> - could you analyse the two phone call expressions?
> - _sakebu_: is like demanding, isn't it, but while shouting?
> - is _har- _the common root in the last line?



I guess the explanation was lacking...


>- _do you associate yobu with calling as shouting somehow? 
yobu _doesn't fall into the category of shout. It just means "to raise the voice towards someone".

>_- could you analyse the two phone call expressions? _
denwa wo suru, denwa wo kakeru: denwa(a phone), wo(accusative particle), suru(to do), kakeru(to hang up)

>- _sakebu_: is like demanding, isn't it, but while shouting?
sakebu has almost two meaning: *to yell in large voice* and *to clamor against something*.

1)　恋人の名前を叫ぶ_koibito no namae wo sakebu_ as first meaning (to *shout *a lover's name)
2)　原発廃止を叫ぶ_genpatsu haishi wo sakebu_ as second meaning (to *push for* abolition of nuclear power plants)

>- is _har- _the common root in the last line?
_har-(_張る or 貼る_, in Japanese)_ has many definitions such as to strain, to paste on, to spread out. (貼る is preferred to be used when it means _paste on_, in other cases, we use 張る in general)

derivations:
見張り _mi-har-i_(a watchman) *mi=to watch inf.mir-u, -i=a suffix making noun
欲張り _yoku-bar-i_(avarice, a greedy) *yoku=_greed, _bar-i=same to har-i
張り合う _har-i-au_(to compete with each other, to rival) *au=to match
一点張り _ittembar-i_(skate money at one point, to be stubborn) *itten=one point

Here are transcriptions written in Japanese:
watashi wa kare ni yobikaketa. (I called him)
私は彼に呼びかけた。

watashi wa ookina koe de sakebi dashita. (I began shouting in loud voice)
私は大きな声で叫びだした。

as for _yobu_
呼ぶ　_yobu_: to call
Aと呼ばれる_　　A to yobareru_: to be called A
呼び鈴_　yobirin_: a doorbell(a bell for calling)
呼び出し　yobidashi: a summons(being calling)
電話する、電話をかける_　denwa suru_, _denwa wo kakeru_: to call by telephone(make a telephone/hang up a phone)

as for _sakebu_
叫ぶ_　sakebu_: to shout, to call for, push for, to insist on (something)
雄叫び_　otakebi_: a shout
声を張る、声を張り上げる　koe wo haru, koe wo hariageru:to shout, to yell (to strain (up) one's voice)


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech verb *volat* (= to call) is used for naming sounds of some birds, it doesn't mean that they call other birds of their species, it's verb used for their sounds.


----------



## Encolpius

Hungarian
call - hív
shout - kiált


----------



## ThomasK

@Encolpius: are both toots (stems ?) used for derivations?

@810sr: interesting aspect of _sadebu_, I think it corresponds with the Latin _clamare_ (as in claiming, etc.)... Your explanation of _har_- reminds me of the personal endings, like -ard, the one doing something...


----------



## mataripis

The Verb call in Tagalog is Tumawag.it can be used in phone conversations or in short distances . The verb shout is Humiyaw ( calling someone from other side of the mountain) is sometimes called Sumigaw ( but this verb is an expression of anger or pain or being scared)


----------



## ThomasK

So the difference would be the intensity or the volume of the calling, but you consider both forms of shouting in order to be heard or pass a message at least... I think in most other languages that parallel is not that clear...


----------



## 810senior

ThomasK said:


> @810sr: interesting aspect of _sadebu_, I think it corresponds with the Latin _clamare_ (as in claiming, etc.)... Your explanation of _har_- reminds me of the personal endings, like -ard, the one doing something...



Certainly we use _-hari_(derivation of har-u, a verb) for a person having certain identity or tendency as you mentioned _-ard_ which is a suffix of English (but seldom are there such words _-hari_ was used in, if compared to English. I only recall ijippari(a stubborn person) or yokubari(a greedy) and all...)


----------



## SuperXW

ThomasK said:


> I suppose you are using the same symbol in both. Would the basic concept be shouting?
> 
> But then: do you use those characters in words such as 'an appeal', 'to call by phone', others?


I think you were asking about Chinese. 
Yes, they can be the same character. 叫 bears both concepts. It's hard to say which one is more "basic".
If we need to differentiate, we can choose other words listed by Messquito.
We don't use this character 叫 for "an appeal", "to call by phone". They need other words.


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish:

to call: çağırmak
to shout: bağırmak, haykırmak


----------



## ThomasK

Do you use 'call' (or 'shout') in a metaphorical way, Ancalimon? I mean: as in making telephone calls, naming someone, appointing someone, a vocation, etc. ?


----------



## ancalimon

No. It's only used for calling someone to a place.

Calling someone on the phone is "aramak" (which means to search, to seek).


----------



## ThomasK

Searching and seeking - does that imply finding as well somehow? In English one can say 'Find' or 'Search'...
But your information has been interesting !


----------

